# Chesapeak



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Anyone know where I could get a good Chesapeak pup? I would like to get another one


----------



## deeds (Nov 14, 2012)

I did planned breeding with my AKC female. Me and my Chesapeake have mud in our blood, She can do blind retrieves, is force fetched, and never quits. I had a litter of 10 puppies this morning the bloodlines are great. I have both parents pedigree for veiwing. 5 are already spoken for but if you want to put a deposit down on a awsome cheasepeake puppy give me a call! 801-458-9479 Blake

[attachment=0:2m0ujif7]Meya Puppies 2012_2ndedit.jpg[/attachment:2m0ujif7]


----------

